# First Impressions: Stepcraft-2/600 CNC



## Ottacat

Great in-depth review and overview of other machines. I haven't made the step into CNC myself yet but articles like this are a great resource. I'm looking forward to seeing you update this post as you use it more.


----------



## Grumpy

Patrick, anyone thinking about CNC would benefit a lot from your review.


----------



## blackcherry

Fantastic review, thought I was reading something out of FWW magazine. Should turnout as a nice addition to your shop work. Your kids will reap plenty from your guidance, best of New Years Pat.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks for such a in depth review. I like your comparison of the machines and your explanation of your reasoning behind your decision. Although i liked the shark at my local rockler, I too noticed the deflection issue. 
The great thing is that you have a business case for some income work. In my case, I would have to have some business case to purchase a CNC machine
Thanks for the great review.


----------



## tim387

Hi Patrick. I too, being just west of you had trouble finding a wood engraver. Plenty of aluminum plaques though. I looked for several years thinking of what I wanted and how to finance it. With time comes savings and knowlage and I came down to x carve and shark hd4. Then shark came up with the lazer rebate and that made the deal. So I'll pick it up in a few weeks. I liked the shark had friendlier software too. We will see.


----------



## pjaromin

Thanks, guys…I'm glad someone finds this info useful. I know I read a lot of stuff before jumping in.

@Tim - yeah, the laser is cool. You can get one for the Stepcraft too, though I doubt I'll get it for what I'm doing. The laser + VCarve software do make the current deal at Rockler fairly attractive as that's over $1,000 worth of extras. I liked VCarve's simplicity as well - Cut2D is essentially a watered-down version of VCarve. Same interface but without the 2.5D features. I'm sure you'll dig the Shark…I look forward to seeing your first projects!


----------



## Kentuk55

Wow! Congrats on the new toy. Have fun


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you for promoting CNC in woodworking- first from I have read on line the machine cost of this package: $1700 machine; $500 for assembly; $2,200 What I did not read from your review was what type of router or spindle are you using? From their site it appears to be set up for "small" motors similar to XCarve and the motor is optional. Low end $200; $2,400 -CNC bits? A good starter set $200; $2,600 -Software $750; $3,350 -Computer $300 Total for this set up $3,600 
Conclusion: from this introductory review and little if any information on the web regarding this company- I would stay away from this machine for in my opinion it is an upgraded XCarve.
To the reviewer- I hope you are happy with your purchase and the enjoyment into CNC Woodworking


----------



## FatherHooligan

A very readable and informative review; thank you for taking the time and effort to write this.


----------



## pjaromin

Thanks, Roger and Mark!

@Desert- Well, I'd say all of the machines I looked at could be considered "upgraded X-Carves" if that's your baseline. None of the machines I looked at use "large" motors or a suitable for production work at any scale - these are all *hobby grade*.

The cost of starter bits is a constant - none of these machines includes a quality set of bits. Irrelevant for comparison. None of these I discussed except the Chinese machines includes a spindle. So you're paying extra for that as well with the Stepcraft and Shark. Again, constant cost.

The assembly cost is truly optional with Stepcraft. I view that as a plus - I didn't pay it and chose to pay with my time instead. Saved $500. As for software, the fact that they don't bundle in design software (though UCCNC control software is included) gave me a choice and saved me paying for VCarve Desktop ($349 -the Shark I looked at doesn't include the $749 "pro"). I instead chose the much cheaper Cut2D ($149) for the "now" and am learning Fusion 360 for 2.5D/3D - which is both free and more powerful than any of the other paid software tools I considered. X-Carve's free online Easel looks dreadful and scores poorly in reviews.

From my limited experience and based on the numerous reviews and videos I've seen the Stepcraft machine appears to be a major upgrade over X-Carve. Compare the gantries - I don't have the tech specs handy but the from photos the uprights appear to be rather thin gauge sheet metal on the X-Carve. The Shark's feel acrylic (can't confirm). The Stepcraft is 1/2" aluminum. The X-Carve Y-axis rides on belts, the Stepcraft and Shark use ball screws (in different configurations).

As for my out-of-pocket, if you start with the $1500 base (I paid $200 less on Black Friday), add in the Kress 800W spindle for $269 and Cut2D for $149 you get $1918 - with shipping just over $2000. Comparable X-Carve would be around ~1,775 with shipping (assuming separate Cut2D purchase). Chinese machines even less, though impossible to compare due to the variations in configurations and unknowns. Starting point for CNC Shark right now is $4000.

The CNC Shark looks really nice, includes a t-slotted aluminum bed (a $349 option on Stepcraft though I will skip and make an MDF version from stock on-hand) and a store like Rockler to stand behind it. So there's a lot to like about that IMHO. But it's also nearly twice the price (even with software factored in) and the gantry is primarily acrylic and visibly deflects.

I concur with the concerns over the sparsity of information on the company - I'd say it runs somewhere between the Chinese totally unknown manufacturers and the Next Wave/Rockler manufacturer/retailer combo. So definitely anyone considering these machines should factor that in.

For me it came down to budget - I wasn't willing to spend more than around $2K in cash and wanted something significantly better than the X-Carve. I feel fairly certain thus far that I've accomplished that. Time will tell.

Thanks for adding to the discussion!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

@patric- thank you for the response- got it.


----------



## Ger21

> Another issue I'm having with the machine that I haven't yet investigated on the forums or with support, is the "soft limits" in UCCNC.


Make sure that you're using the latest version of UCCNC. Also, consider joining the UCCNC forum. The support is fast and excellent.

UCCNC is actually a very good cnc controller. Many long time Mach3 users are making the switch to UCCNC.

As for the "cartoonish" look. I'll be offering an updated interface for UCCNC in a few weeks. It'll include macros for Z axis auto zero, and automatic tool zeroing after tool changes. Here's a preview.


----------



## pjaromin

Gerry - Wow, yeah that UI looks much slicker and easier to use! Really dig all the included macros. Pretty amazing timing.

I'll be sure to sign up on the UCCNC forum. I think I've worked out my earlier soft limit issues - I'm starting to get the hang of it. The only issue I've run into recently with the software is I accidentally hit the "zero all" button in the middle of a multi-step operation. Following a suggestion I saw online I relocated that button (swapped places with the machine coordinates toggle. Looks like you removed it altogether…which seems like a very good idea.

I'll be sure to bookmark your site and check back to get this when it's finished. Thanks!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gerry and Patrick- I hope that you guys continue to post this type of dialog- for it promotes CNC in woodworking.
Patric- I look forward to a follow up review on your CNC


----------



## Mur

Patrick,
I bought (ebay) a 3 axes CNC router Engraver 3040T few weeks ago.
Although I may say I have lot of experience in marketry and scroll sawing I am totally new to CAD/CAM - CNC … but I have starting learning and begin to find my way ! I am convinced using CNC to engrave wood will bring added value to my work.

BUT … I need advice regarding the variety of drill bits - freeze or whatever it's called. Being located in Belgium I have been searching a lot but could not find any suitable for a ER11 1/4 inch (3.175mm).
So I went to ebay & Amazon but don't know exactly what to use for what work (engraving text, cutting pieces out, etc). 
Could you (or anyone else) help me ?

Thanks !


----------



## pjaromin

Muriel-

Congratulations on your purchase! One of the first sets of end mills I purchase was a Freud 87-108 "8 piece sign making kit". 
https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Piece-Router-Signmaking-87-108/dp/B01LZ4AR3Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1517071536&sr=8-1&keywords=freud+87-108

I've since purchased a wide assortment of cutters from Amazon mainly. Most of them are Kodiak brand, though I've also purchased some cheaper no-name cutters as well.

My spindle came with a smaller collet. One of the first upgrades I purchased for my CNC was a 1/4" one off eBay. 
I'd suggest purchasing a smaller collet as well to expand your end mill options.

Enjoy!

-Patrick


----------



## martyjames

Hi

Thanks for the great review - i am looking at this machine myself - are you still happy with it? Any problems and is support good?
Did you make this on the machine


__
http://instagr.am/p/BPBk2utFoV-/

cheers

Marty


----------



## pjaromin

Marty-

Yes, still very happy with it. I did have an issue with the controller and support sorted it out for me and replaced the defective part quickly. And, yes, that guitar was cut on the Stepcraft.

The primary shortcoming of this machine for me is the size and power - I wish it had more "Z" range. But I'd need to spend significantly more on a machine to get those. At some point I'm sure I'll out grow it and be looking at an $8k - $10k machine. But for now this scratches the itch and gets real work done.

I would buy this machine again, yes.

Patrick


----------

